# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  TuKL:n uusien bussien hankinta 2014 - 2015

## kuukanko

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:llä on käynnissä tarjouskilpailu 8 uuden 2-akselisen matalalattiabussin hankkimiseksi 2014 - 2015. Tarjouspyyntö

Busseista 3 kpl toimitetaan 1.4. - 30.4.2014 välisenä aikana ja 5 kpl 2.1. - 31.1.2015 välisenä aikana.

Myyjän on tarjouduttava ottamaan vaihdossa vuonna 2014 TuKL:n OmniCityt 1 - 3 ja Citarot 4 - 6 sekä vuonna 2015 Ikarukset 7 - 11.

----------


## dreamy83

Myyjän löytäminen saattaa osoittautua tulla noiden vaihdossa tulevien autojen vuoksi haastavaksi, jollei tuossa ole silmäilty potentiaalista myyjää valmiiksi jolle tuo sopisi. Käytettyjen bussien markkinat ovat käsittääkseni jumissa, myös Virossa ja Venäjällä ovat vaatimukset nousseet ja tietääkseni yhä nuorempia autoja päätyy jopa romuttamolle. Lisäksi nuo autot, mitä vaihdossa menevät, ovat toki käyttökelpoisia mutta eivät mitään liikenteen prinsessoja enää nykytilassa.

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintasopimus on tehty Scania Suomi Oy:n kanssa. Jälki-ilmoitus

----------


## KriZuu

> Busseista 3 kpl toimitetaan 1.4. - 30.4.2014 välisenä aikana


Onko näistä kuulunut mitään?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko näistä kuulunut mitään?


Ovat työn alla Lahdessa Scanian tehtaalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tänään 320LE linjalla 4. Auton numerokin taisi olla 4. Keulan olisi voinut maalata eritavalla, muuten nätti peli. Korkeahko kori näyttää 2-akselisena aika lyhyeltä.

----------


## antsa

Numerolla 6 on ainakin samanlainen. Mikähän alusta näissä on ? K280 tms.

----------

